# Glock Box for Rachel



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My first pistol presentation box. First time working with Mesquite.
Top panel is what is colloquially referred to as "Cat's Claw" Mesquite. 
The box is for my DIL. 
Mesquite, Walnut, leather and Turquoise.
Third pic seems a little washed out. Got the camera and a decoder ring for box tops.

























Thanks for looking.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful box, Gene... That turquoise sure sets it off.. I've never seen anything like it!

Is there any chance you'll share your inlay secrets? <g>


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

BigJimAK said:


> Beautiful box, Gene... That turquoise sure sets it off.. I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> Is there any chance you'll share your inlay secrets? <g>


Thanks, Jim.
Sure I'll share!
Start with wood with lots of negative spaces. Grind up some turquoise and pour it in the holes. Add epoxy and sand like He**.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now, thats rock solid Gene,,, excellent effort!! 

I'm seeing more and more epoxy's being used as fillers and 
yours in an excellent application. Never seen turquoise used, 
Hmmmmmmm says I. *S*


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow thats nice Gene, I,ll have to try that rock trick,WaaaayCool


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of guns, but I like the wood, love the turquoise and the whole box with all it's details is terrific! Nicely done!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

way cool box love the inlays. great craftsmanship


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I need to 2nd your post Deb,I wish they would melt down all hand guns but I like the box very much..

=======



CanuckGal said:


> I'm not a big fan of guns, but I like the wood, love the turquoise and the whole box with all it's details is terrific! Nicely done!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks, Jim.
> Sure I'll share!
> Start with wood with lots of negative spaces. Grind up some turquoise and pour it in the holes. Add epoxy and sand like He**.


Thanks, Gene.. and here I was trying to make it complex again.. Must be the engineer in me, dang it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice presentation box Gene.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks to all for your comments.
I'm now hooked on mesquite. 
Dr. Dave, I really like your avatar.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great box. I like the unique finger slot to open the box. As a person who carries a gun daily, I disagree with the folks ahead of me.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

gal turner said:


> great box. I like the unique finger slot to open the box. As a person who carries a gun daily, I disagree with the folks ahead of me.


Different strokes for different folks. Won't get into that discussion! :stop:
Thanks for your comment. :thank_you2:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a big fan of guns. But..........where is the security lock? Speaking from experience, having a collection stolen, unsecured guns of any kind are an invitation to thieves.
BTW, the American Medical Association had gone on record as stating that approximately 100,000 people die from doctor's mistakes. Maybe we should melt down doctors as being the most dangerous????


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> I am a big fan of guns. But..........where is the security lock? Speaking from experience, having a collection stolen, unsecured guns of any kind are an invitation to thieves.
> BTW, the American Medical Association had gone on record as stating that approximately 100,000 people die from doctor's mistakes. Maybe we should melt down doctors as being the most dangerous????


She didn't want a lock as she will keep it by her bedside. 
Later, I'll build a large gun case for her and Kevin's long guns. There will be ample room for their other pistols and the three more presentation boxes in it. And it will be locked....with solid oak doors! Glass doors in gun cases seem counterintuitive to me.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I need to 2nd your post Deb,I wish they would melt down all hand guns but I like the box very much..
> 
> =======


melt down ??? lol. Guns don't kill people, people kill people!!


----------



## reprosser (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice box - regardless of what is put into it.
The stone really seems to go with the wood. Good choice.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Same thing with solid oak doors! A saw will make short work of it in a matter of a few seconds. You pay for the damages and I'll show you how to get past the oak doors. Steel is the real deal!

My 'Net service has had two news flashes in two days of knife attacks on schoolchildren in the People's Republic of China. Remember, individual/private ownership of guns is prohibited.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The spouse hates squirrels and I often hear "If I had a gun..." so I bought the spouse one I approve of. :big_boss: The little one came in the jar of BB's and I play with it for target practice. Neither one of them can hit a target decently. LOL. The squirrels haven't been scared off yet at least. Guess I could make a box for them. :jester:


----------



## mplecha (Apr 6, 2010)

very nice! My wife might like one for her glock. Is that a 36?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Gene Howe said:


> My first pistol presentation box. First time working with Mesquite.
> Top panel is what is colloquially referred to as "Cat's Claw" Mesquite.
> The box is for my DIL.
> Mesquite, Walnut, leather and Turquoise.
> ...



How easy is Mesquite to work with? I haven't messed with any yet. BTW, excellent box. 






> melt down ??? lol. Guns don't kill people, people kill people!!


 Exactly!! Don't forget about cars, they kill too.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

mplecha said:


> very nice! My wife might like one for her glock. Is that a 36?


It's a 26, 9X19. "Baby Glock". Just fits her small hands.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> How easy is Mesquite to work with? I haven't messed with any yet. BTW, excellent box.  (


Thanks for the compliment.
On the Janka scale, (Janka Wood Hardness Scale) It's the 4th hardest wood tested. 
Sharp saw blades, metal cutting band saw blades and a few spare sets of jointer and planer knives and you're set to work with Mesquite.
It's really not too bad to work. It is hard on tools, though.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> I am a big fan of guns. But..........where is the security lock? Speaking from experience, having a collection stolen, unsecured guns of any kind are an invitation to thieves.
> BTW, the American Medical Association had gone on record as stating that approximately 100,000 people die from doctor's mistakes. Maybe we should melt down doctors as being the most dangerous????


 LOL LOL..thanks for the laugh:agree:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Knothead47

Not to sure about doctors but I know a vew lawyers that you can put in the pot to be melted down , more dangerous than doctors..I Think.....

========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Guuns and doctors will kill you relatively quick. Lawyers gotta wait till all the blood is gone.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Not the ones who chase ambulances Gene. AND isn't it a fact, Doctors kill more people than guns do?
The avatar? Every one kept talking about skis & routers. I misunderstood what they were talking about.:fie::lol::dance3:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Is the weapon indernted in the wood or is it just layed there? Great job by the way.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Is the weapon indernted in the wood or is it just layed there? Great job by the way.


It lays in leather. A custom holster maker taught me how to form fit to the gun.
Under the leather, is a piece of 1/4" BB scroll saw cut to the outline of the Glock and clip.
The leather was wetted, the Glock was wrapped in Saran Wrap and forced into the recess and weighed down until the leather dried. 

Thanks for the compliment.

Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nicely done, how does the epoxy and turquoise cut and sand, any secrets there???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gene,

I don't want to get involved in the gun debate on this forum.

There are other forums for that.

However, I do agree that you have made a beautiful box and introduced new techniques to the forum.

Well done.

James


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Jerry,

I didn't fill the voids until the box was cut to size and dry fitted. However, the turquoise particles are very fine and suspended in epoxy. So, cutting it would be easily done. Sharp tools to avoid chipping. Sanding is no problem, at all.

Jim,

Thanks for your comments. I can't take credit for any new ideas. Everything done for this box has been done before. I'm about as innovative and creative as a dull chisel!:sad: But, I do like to play.


----------

